# Classic AD&D in NYC (Middle Village, Queens)



## GENEWEIGEL (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey there! I'm looking for players for a monthly classic (1970's style) AD&D (going up til UA 1984). 

If I don't answer this right away.

Ping me at:

wildbillhackock@yahoo.com


----------

